# Twp



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, im in need Of info if anyone can help, If I go to Ontario on a twp can I return back to uk after A few months for a few days to return with my wife and children or would they have to fly over without me? I thank you in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tomod1984 said:


> Hi all, im in need Of info if anyone can help, If I go to Ontario on a twp can I return back to uk after A few months for a few days to return with my wife and children or would they have to fly over without me? I thank you in advance


Yes, you may return.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is excellent news thanks mate


----------

